# Points auto update in EOI



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

Dear All,

I recently heard that points are automatically updated in EOI if say the "relevant" experience level crosses, say the limit of 8 years (96 months), if someone was in the 5 to 8 years range when originally submitting the EOI. I am on the same path because when I submitted EOI back in May I was counted with 7 years 6 months of relevant experience by ACS (uptil Mar 2016), and was therefore hoping to get another 5 points on completion of remaining 6 months. I let the end date of current employment as blank in the EOI. I am sure some of you might have been through the same, and therefore have a few questions if someone can answer please.

1. Are we informed by email about auto update to points in EOI? If not, does that mean I need to regularly check the EOI to see when the points update happens. I am aware there is a correspondence TAB in the EOI where I hope a new correspondence would be sent on the points update.

2. Do skillselect consider the 8 year completion based on months or they count by the exact dates that we mention in the EOI for each experience. What I mean here is that ACS letter seems to count experience based on months, as even if my start date in an organization is 23rd of a month, they counted the whole month in experience. DO skillselect does the same when updating points in EOI?

3. When exactly would they update the EOI in my case, does that happen at the end of each month or can happen anywhere in between or even farther beyond. Any experience?

4. Do I need to get ACS done again if I get an invite. I am continuing with the same organization and same roles and responsibilities.

Appreciate your responses in advance.

Warm regards!
NV


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

This points calculation is indicative only, based on the claims you have made in your Expression of Interest (EOI). The system itself advises that:

1.This points breakdown calculation may change over time. Some information in your EOI may reach a milestone such as your age or years of experience which would then cause the system to recalculate your indicative points score.

2. Client's will only receive points for employment history for the last 10 years from the date they submit their EOI. If the employment period exceeds the 10 years during the time your EOI awaits to be invited then your indicative points score can change.

I have never had a client's EOI be updated automatically by the system and so I have never received an email which advises that that has happened. So someone else can hopefully get back to you about this.

But I can say this:

No you do not need to get a new skills assessment, as long as your current skills assessment is valid and as long as you are, as you say, still in the same position. 

The EOI system is fully automated so the count of periods of work experience is based wholly on the dates you input. When it comes to the visa application itself, you get a chance to amend and input the dates again. The dates you input should be identical to the dates on your references and contracts of employment. You need to be very careful about this, only claim the dates that are actually right. If the ACS have made a mistake, which is what you may be suggesting, then you need to make sure you get the dates right. So if your employment started on the 23rd, then that, and not the 1st, is the right date.

You can always claim MORE points on your visa application than you claimed on your EOI. But you CANNOT claim fewer points. For example:

Say you lodged your EOI on the basis of 65 points. And then you receive an Invitation to Apply on the basis of that EOI. If you submit a visa application where you actually claim 60 points (maybe you have had a birthday, or you think you may have counted too may points for work experience), your visa application will fail even though you are scoring the minimum required 60 points.


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

Veronika Hurbis said:


> This points calculation is indicative only, based on the claims you have made in your Expression of Interest (EOI). The system itself advises that:
> 
> 1.This points breakdown calculation may change over time. Some information in your EOI may reach a milestone such as your age or years of experience which would then cause the system to recalculate your indicative points score.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. I seem to have received a response from skillselect technical support as well and below is what they say:

"Thank you for your enquiry.

SkillSelect takes into account periods of overseas work experience excluding periods of unemployment, less than 20 hours per week or timeframes outside of the last 10 years. Points will automatically update as work experience milestones are reached. There is no need to manually adjust your EOI or create a new EOI.

Kind regards"


----------



## nkverma (May 13, 2016)

Furthermore I seem to find in the forum some cases where EOI was updated with points on reaching milestones.


----------



## niravtrivedi87 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello 

I have applied for 189, my current points are 65

I have completed 8 years work experience on 30th Sep 2017 and should get additional 5 points

but till now its showing 65 only

Kindly suggest

Regards


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

niravtrivedi87 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have applied for 189, my current points are 65
> 
> ...


have you placed To date as blank in the current employment?.


----------



## niravtrivedi87 (Oct 29, 2016)

yes, i have kept it blank. does a weeks break in between two companies considered a gap ?


----------



## sonalisheetal (May 29, 2018)

Hi All, I am not sure whether i have kept blank date in To date option in skill assessment. But when i logged in, i am able to this as a mandatory field. Can some one help me in this regard. I will be completing 7yrs in this September. Whether i will receive 5 additional points or not. Applied with 65 points under 2613*


----------

